# Online Lightroom Workshops



## gavinseim (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Gavin here. I've started a new series of online LR workshops  for 2011 and I wanted to shout it out here. 
These are focused interactive workshops about an hour and a half long, each dealing with different aspects and skill levels of LR.

All the details, registration and coming dates on my site... http://seimeffects.com/lrwebinar







[video=youtube;clwFvisC5ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clwFvisC5ns&feature=player_embedded[/video]​ 
​


----------

